# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  što nositi u Vinogradsku?

## marka99

ako je neka cura svježe rodila u vinogradskoj zanima me da li moram najnužnije stvari potrpati u neku manju vrećicu ili torbu koja će ići samnom svuda ili moja velika torba sa svim stvarima ide samnom?
ako trebam napraviti slekciju najnužnijeg kaj samnom može u box, što trebam imati? papuče, vodu, labello, mob, punjač, fotić, vlažne maramice, pap. maramice, jednokartne gaće, uloške....kaj točno?
hvala na pomoći jer taj dan se bliži...

----------


## Mamica Anica

evo ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj prije tri mjeseca. stvari sam donjela u torbi. ja sam nosila piđame koje na kraju nisam nosila jer sam koristila njihove spavačice. super su za dojenje. nosila sam papuče, jednokratne gaće,uloške vir 80 vodu, mob. wc papir  sve kaj si nabrojala. u rađaonu nisam sjela nositi ništa. sve je ostalo u sobi, a kad sam rodila babica Barbara mi je otišla po mob. kaj sam se javila svojima. vodu  mi isto nisu dozvolili, već ti oni daju mokre gaze da se a njima osvježiš. da, kad sam bila gotova sa porodom zamolila sam sestru da mi da malo vode i donesla mi je.  i svakako si uzmi sitniša ako voliš popiti kavu, kapucino ili čaj, jer imaš aparat. sretno, i neka sve bude brzo gotovo.

----------


## Felix

marka99, dobrodosla¨!
buduci da na ovom podforumu ima puno topica o vinogradskoj, zakljucat cu ovaj topic i uskoro ga obrisati. na ovom topicu: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48073 nalaze se linkovi, medju ostalim, i na topice o vinogradskoj.  :Smile:

----------

